# ACA Instructor Certification Course - 8/18-21 - Taos



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be teaching an ACA Whitewater Kayak Instructor certification course on August 18-21 in the Taos, New Mexico area. If you just need an update, you can take the update course on either 8/18-19 or 8/20-21. You can sign up for these classes at downstreamedge.com

Thank you, 
Nick Wigston
Downstreamedge
[email protected]


----------



## damichi11 (Aug 10, 2009)

What level of Kayak Instructor would we get if we pass the class?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

It's the ACA whitewater kayak. I believe level 4. Not the advanced whitewater. It certifies you for teaching on class 1-3.


----------

